# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 15.02.2015 - 22.02.2015

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *128*, суммарный объем: *5629* мб Извлечено файлов: *4522*, суммарный объем: *10944* мб Признаны легитимными: *1524* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *158*, в частности:
 c:program fileshd-v1.9f679e28b-4955-4b1d-adff-6e98756bd7f6.exe - Trojan.NSIS.GoogUpdate.ck, карантин 717BD4BEAFD9D78A07D8165C73C4CA63 c:programdatawindowsmangerprotectprotectwindowsman  ager.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.eqwa, карантин CDD06CD9C612123EBE12C34F76172C6E c:usersадминистраторappdatalocalsystemdirsetsearch  m.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent.idxa, карантин E99A431EF04305ADA38D82FA81C8DEC1 c:program fileshd-v1.9hd-v1.9-codedownloader.exe - Trojan.NSIS.GoogUpdate.ck, карантин 48BF09BF6554BF4D3C9F1719B21D6D05 c:program fileshd-v1.95c37927f-5258-4057-a77d-d07755a5e030-4.exe - Trojan.NSIS.GoogUpdate.ck, карантин 48BF09BF6554BF4D3C9F1719B21D6D05 c:program fileshd-v1.95c37927f-5258-4057-a77d-d07755a5e030-5.exe - Trojan.NSIS.GoogUpdate.ck, карантин 48BF09BF6554BF4D3C9F1719B21D6D05 c:windowsstoregidfilter.sys - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.gvwa, карантин 5C50D520C01851B89C3BB5BD72554061 c:windowssystem32cpldapuprodukey.exe - not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.ProductKey.dj, карантин AFA8B95BF2770D200737C4FB9CFAE2EA c:program filestotalplushd-3.1v23.10totalplushd-3.1v23.10-bho.dll - Trojan.NSIS.GoogUpdate.dt, карантин D2AE10C3BD366D4C6EBA167E9149E158 c:program filesvk downloadertoolbar32.dll - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Agent.bgn, карантин D2AE10C3BD366D4C6EBA167E9149E158
--- список ограничен первыми 10-ю записями --- Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *2840*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

